# >> البنات متزعلش



## marcelino (11 أكتوبر 2006)

كلاكيت  تـــــــانى مرة



          >>> انا منزل الموضوع فى منتدى تانى بس حبيت انزله هنا علشان البنات تزعل 

      اقصد علشان محدش يزعل :a82: 



انها المرأة :  


* اذا تقدم شاب لخطبه فتاة:
وكانت فى العشرين.. تساءلت : كيف هو؟
واذا كانت فى الثلاثين .. تساءلت : من هو؟
واذا كانت فى الاربعين .. صاحت : اين هو؟

+++++++

* انها تأخذ زوجها لكل مكان تذهب اليه حتى لا تقبله عند خروجها من البيت !

+++++++

*السعادة الحقيقيه هى ان تتزوج واحدة لجمالها ثم تكتشف بعد ذلك انها غنيه ايضا

+++++++

* يكذب من يقول : سوف احبك الى الابد .... فهل احد يعيش الى الابد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!

++++++++++++ 

* كل فتاة تعتقد ان الذى تحبه ليس له مثيل فى الدنيا . انها لا تعرف الد نيا !

+++++++

* فى كل مرة تنظر زوجتك فى المرآة تقول بصوت هامس: والله انا خسارة فيييييييه !

+++++++++

* الرجل يفضلها شقراء اذا كانت زوجته سمراء !!!

++++++ 

* هناك طريقه واحدة حتى لا تراها جميله ان تتزوجها !!

+++++++++++++++

* الفتاة الان هى التى تدير رأس الرجل بجمالها وتقلب معدته بطبيخها !!!! 

++++++++++

* زمان كانت البنت ترتدى مثل امها الان ترتدى الام مثل بنتها !!!!!!

+++++

* لسبب بسيط لا تريد امها ان تزوجها لهذا الرجل ففيه شبه من ابيها !!!

+++++++++++

* ايام الخطوبه : لا نهايه للكلام .... بعد ذلك : لا نهايه للصمت !!!


(( منقول))

تعقيب ليا انا : طبعا فيه كلا م من دة فيه مبالغه لكن اغلبيه الكلام حقيقى وواقعى للاسف
ومحدش يفتكرنى عدو للمراة لسامح الله ++++
لكن انا عرضت بعض الشىء عن اعظم مخلوق فى الدنيا بعد الراجل طبعاااااااا :yahoo:


----------



## girl_in_jesus (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا ليك على الكلام ده

بس تعرف فى حاجه محيرانى فعلا ..

* ايام الخطوبه : لا نهايه للكلام .... بعد ذلك : لا نهايه للصمت !!!

ليه الصمت فى الزواج وليه الزوجه بيبقي عليها عامل

 كبير جدا فى انها تتكلم معاه وتفتح مواضيع 

ودى انا سمعتها فى برنامج مسيحى عن الزواج

 لو حد عنده اجابه يقولى.*


----------



## FIRAS (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسي اكتير غلى الموضوع مارسيلينو*


----------



## ارووجة (11 أكتوبر 2006)

كلام الموضوع  في منه  بالواقع بس مو كل   البناااات هيك  طبعااااااا

بس في رجالة كتيررر متلهن:beee: 

بس  ياريت  تحط موضوووع  وعلق  عن الرجاااالة :t32: 

ولا تنسى وراء كل رجل  عظيم امراة

"اكيد امراة  بس  مو من البنات اللي زكرتهن بالموضوع"


مرسي ليك على الموضووووع   ^_^


----------



## mrmr120 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى يا مارسيلينو *
*وهتترد لك بس اصبر انت متعرفناش ولا اية*​


----------



## maryadel (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*يا سلام يعنى البنات هى الى فيها العيب و الصبيان لا


بس بردة الراجل من دول يفضل يتمسكن لحد ما يتمكن 


يعنى الكلام دى بيحسسنى انا الستات شياطين و الرجالة ملايكة

والهى الستات مظلومة معاكم

انا لو فكرت اعمل موضوع زى دة للرجالة هخلى الراجلة يكرهوا نفسهم


بس تعرف الموضوع دمة خفيف ميرسى اوى على الموضوع​*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع رائع يا مارسلينو وفتحت عينى على الصنف ده 
شكرا ليك *


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع جميل يا مارسلينو *

*وفعلا اغلب الكلام واقعي جدااا*

*



			ليه الصمت فى الزواج وليه الزوجه بيبقي عليها عامل

كبير جدا فى انها تتكلم معاه وتفتح مواضيع 

لو حد عنده اجابه يقولى.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انتي تعرفي اني البنت بتتحمل الضغوط اكتر من الراجل يعني حتي لو بتشتغل وطالعة عينها في البيت والشغل بتبقي قادرة علي المواصلة اكتر من راجل ممكن يكون معاه مشكلة في الشغل قارفاه ومش يقدر يتكلم ولا يتنفس حتي بسببها فابما اني الست اجدر من الراجل في تحمل الضغوط يبقي عليها عبء الكلام وفتح المواضيع *

*لاني كمان الراجالة مش ليها اوي في موضوع الرغي ده *

*الا في الخطوبة بس هههههههه*


----------



## العجايبي (26 يناير 2007)

كلام جميل ماقدرش اقول حاجه عنه


----------



## meraaa (26 يناير 2007)

_ مش كل البنات يامارسيلينو:t32: :t32: 
احنا كده على طول مظلوميييييييييييين ياعينى علينا:190vu: :190vu: :190vu: 
شكرا على الموضوع_


----------



## lovebjw (26 يناير 2007)

ربنا يبارك يا مارسيلينو 
وفى منه حاجات صح  وفى منه ان البنات هتجرى وراءك بالسكاكين 
وهتلاقى كل شوية واحدة تقولك يعنى الرجالة هم الملايكة 
وسوالى هنا بقاة يعنى الستات هى الملايكة 

بس فعلا الراجل فى فترة الخطوبة الست بتكون مصدر فرح ليه وسعادة عشان كدة بيتكلم كتير 
ام فى فترة الجواز الست بتكون مصدر غم ليه والمصاريف والقرف والعيال 
فبيكون طول الوقت معلق (ممنوع الاقتراب او التصوير) وتحس ان هو فى حالة طوراى بس هى الحقيقة حالة الطوراى عند الراجل من بعد شهر العسل تبدا تبقى بصل 
وربنا يباركك على الموضوع الجميل دا تانى


----------



## بنت الفادى (26 يناير 2007)

تصدق بجد انا كنت مخنوقه وقرافنه موضوعك موتنى من الضحك بجد
بس مش معنا كدا انى هسكتلك لالالالالالالالالالالا  يابابا ان كيدهن عظيما انت متعرفش كدا ولا ايه
هو اةة صحيح فى بنات مستقويه منكرش بس مش كلهم يعنى طبعا كل اللى فى المنتدى ملايكه محدش ينكر كدا ولا ايه رايكم ياشباب
وبعدين الظاهر عليك نسيت موضوع الكياس البلستك فكرينو يا شباب ولا ايه
افكركم
لما واحدةتزهق من جوزها تقوم  مقطعه وتحطه فى كياس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ووووووووووووواو زى العسل
علشان يتعملنا حساب بعد كدا
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: ​


----------



## twety (26 يناير 2007)

انها المرأة : 


* اذا تقدم شاب لخطبه فتاة:
وكانت فى العشرين.. تساءلت : كيف هو؟
واذا كانت فى الثلاثين .. تساءلت : من هو؟
واذا كانت فى الاربعين .. صاحت : اين هو؟

طبعا الكلام ده مش صحيح
لان الرجاله بس هما اللى بيفكروا كده

+++++++

* انها تأخذ زوجها لكل مكان تذهب اليه حتى لا تقبله عند خروجها من البيت !



اكيد
وده لان عنيكوا زايغه
+++++++

*السعادة الحقيقيه هى ان تتزوج واحدة لجمالها ثم تكتشف بعد ذلك انها غنيه ايضا


بتوع مصلحتكوووووووووا

+++++++

* يكذب من يقول : سوف احبك الى الابد .... فهل احد يعيش الى الابد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!


علشان تعرفوا انكوا كدابين
وبياعين كلام
++++++++++++ 

* كل فتاة تعتقد ان الذى تحبه ليس له مثيل فى الدنيا . انها لا تعرف الد نيا !


وشهد شاهد من اهلها
اهو منكوا وحكم
+++++++

* فى كل مرة تنظر زوجتك فى المرآة تقول بصوت هامس: والله انا خسارة فيييييييه !


طبعا ده كلامكوا انتوا
+++++++++

* الرجل يفضلها شقراء اذا كانت زوجته سمراء !!!


طب اقول ايه
ربنا على الظالم
++++++ 

* هناك طريقه واحدة حتى لا تراها جميله ان تتزوجها !!


طبعا الكلام عليكو فى النقطه دى

+++++++++++++++

* الفتاة الان هى التى تدير رأس الرجل بجمالها وتقلب معدته بطبيخها !!!! 


وهو طبعا يعكنن عليها بكلامه
منه لله المفترى

++++++++++

* زمان كانت البنت ترتدى مثل امها الان ترتدى الام مثل بنتها !!!!!!


عادى موده
ده مضايقوا فى ايه
+++++

* لسبب بسيط لا تريد امها ان تزوجها لهذا الرجل ففيه شبه من ابيها !!!


من شابه اباه فما ظلم
مش عاوزاها تعيش بحسرتها زيها
+++++++++++

* ايام الخطوبه : لا نهايه للكلام .... بعد ذلك : لا نهايه للصمت !!!


طبعا تيجوا بالحنجل والمنجل
وتفضلوا تتككلموا وتشغلونا بالكلام
وبعدين نشوف الحقيقه المره


يلا بقى ربنا يسامحكوووووووووا
علشان تعرفوا ان قلبنا ابيض من اللبن الحليب:smil12:


----------



## lovebjw (26 يناير 2007)

هو فى زى قلبكى يا تويتى


----------



## lovebjw (26 يناير 2007)

هو فى زى قلبكى يا تويتى


----------



## twety (26 يناير 2007)

*ميرسىىىىىىىىى *
*يالاااااااااف*
*طبعا انا وكل البنات قلبنا ابيض*
*مش زى ؟:beee: *


----------



## marcelino (26 يناير 2007)

*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

سورى يا جماعه كتييييييير

لسه شايف الردود

هههههههههههههه

ومهما البنات كابرت 

الكلام بردو صح 

الى حد كبييييييير


وبعدين حرام عليكى يا تويتى دى بردو بتاعتنا ؟؟


انها المرأة : 


* اذا تقدم شاب لخطبه فتاة:
وكانت فى العشرين.. تساءلت : كيف هو؟
واذا كانت فى الثلاثين .. تساءلت : من هو؟
واذا كانت فى الاربعين .. صاحت : اين هو؟

بلاش نتكلم يعنى 

عايز اقول حاجه عن الصمت بعد الجواز

هو الواحد بيبقى منبهر بفترة الخطوبه 

وبالانسانه اللى بقت او هتبقى معاه طول عمره

اكيد هايبقى فرحان وبيحكى عن كل حاجه مهمه او هايفه

بعد الجواز ( وياريته ما تجوز طبعا )  خلاص بقت فى وشه طول النهار والليل

ان متكلمش انهاردة هيتكلم بكرة

اهى قاعدالو هه

ههههههههههه

شكرا مروركم جميييييييييعا وبكرر

البنات متزعلش و ..

هناك طريقه واحدة حتى لا تراها جميله ان تتزوجها !!

مكابرة اوى انتى يا تويتى*


----------



## Nemoo (27 يناير 2007)

روووووووووووووووووووووووعه يابنى

بس البنات برضو  امامير  وروقيقين


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2007)

*على فكرة انت بتصطاد فى ميه ....... :yahoo: *


----------



## Nemoo (27 يناير 2007)

انا  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حراااااااااااااااااام عليك ياراجل


على العموم  شكرا يا سيدى


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2007)

*هههههههه

بهزر ياعم *

:t33:


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 يناير 2007)

انا شايف ان الرهبنة حكمة شكرا


----------



## ابن الفادي (27 يناير 2007)

الملك العقرب قال:


> انا شايف ان الرهبنة حكمة شكرا



*للاسف محدش قلنا قبل الجواز *

:a82:   :yahoo:


----------



## twety (27 يناير 2007)

*انا مش مكابرة :smil13: *
*وعلى فكرة كلمه حق *
*واسمعوها واسكتوا*
*الولاد فى فترة الخطوبه *
*بيكونوا عاوززين البنت تكون معجبه بيه *
*فى تصرفاته فى كلامه فى اسلوبه *
*فى كل حاجه بيعملها*
*ويركز اكتر انها يخليها تضحك من دمه الخفيف طبعا*
*وتكون منبهرة من كل حاجه بيعملها*
*وبعد الجواز خلاص بيحث ان الموضوع بقى عقدة حرير*
*دى نصيبه ومفيش مفر*
*ومش بيعمل اى حساب ولا اعتبار لاحساسها ولا شعورها*
*وعلى فكرة الموضوع كبير*
*وانا بتكلم من دراسه حصلت فعلا*
*والله على ما اقوله شهيد*
*يارب الرجاله دووول  :t32: :t32: *


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2007)

farid.t.gendy قال:


> *للاسف محدش قلنا قبل الجواز *
> 
> :a82:   :yahoo:





هههههههه معلش 

ربنا معاك:yahoo:


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *انا مش مكابرة :smil13: *
> *وعلى فكرة كلمه حق *
> *واسمعوها واسكتوا*
> *الولاد فى فترة الخطوبه *
> ...




اوك اوك اوك

كلام صح الى حد كبير

بس على فكرة نفس الموضوع بيبقى للبنت ويمكن اكتر

والدليل انها لما بتتخطب بتهتم بمظهرها جدا جدا

واكيد الناس كلها بتلاحظ كدة 

اما عن الاسلوب بعد الجواز بالنسبه للطرفين

دة بيرجع للاساس

بمعنى ان كان اصلا بيحبوا بعض

او جواز صالونات

او غصب عن طرف فيهم

وكدة يعنى

لو بيحبوا بعض فعلا  

مافيش حاجه من دى ها تحصل سواء منه هو او هى


----------



## emy (27 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى يا مارسيلينو بس بجد مش كل البنات كده وبرضه مش كل الولاد كده 
فى كده وفى كده من الطرفين
على العموم مرسى على الموضوع ده


----------



## twety (27 يناير 2007)

*لا مش صح كل كلامك*
*فى الاغلبيه*
*البنت بتحاول على قد ماتقدر*
*انها تسعد البيت بكل طريقه تقدر عليها*
*سواء فى اهتمامها بنفسها او بالبيت *
*والراجل يشوف كده ميعجبوش طبعا ويسوق فيها*
*وهلم جرة ويطلع الاخر العيب من المدام*
*منكوا لله ياظلمه :ranting: *


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2007)

emy قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو اوى يا مارسيلينو بس بجد مش كل البنات كده وبرضه مش كل الولاد كده
> فى كده وفى كده من الطرفين
> على العموم مرسى على الموضوع ده




ايوة جميل الرد المحايد دة

واشكرك على مرورك يا ايمى


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *لا مش صح كل كلامك*
> *فى الاغلبيه*
> *البنت بتحاول على قد ماتقدر*
> *انها تسعد البيت بكل طريقه تقدر عليها*
> ...




دة انحياز واضح اوى

وكلام مبالغ فيه

دة احنا كدة مش بنى ادمين


----------



## twety (27 يناير 2007)

لا كلام مش مبالغ فيه ولا حاجه
شوف بنفسك الغالبيه من المتجوزين
الرجاله بيقولوا ايه
ده حتى الولاد المتجوزين على قصص وكده
بيتغيروا 360 درجه خالص عن الاول
بامانه ده مش انحياز ولا تعصب للبنات
انا بكلمك من واقع ومن اللى بيحصل
والله على ماا قوله شهيد  :smil13:


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2007)

*اة بيحصل

قدامك انتى بس

ومش معنى كدة انه كله زى دول

فى الكويس وفى الوحش

فى سهل العشرة وفى صعب العشرة

ونفس الكلام على البنات بردو

فى واحدة نكديه بطبعها

وفى واحدة مرحه 

وكدة يعنى

انتى شكلك شوفتى مثل صعب اوى 

معقدك 

نصيحه بصى للامور من زاويه تانى*


----------



## twety (27 يناير 2007)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ضحكتنى طلعتنى معقدة*
*ماشى ياسيدى ولا يهمك خالص*
*انا على موقفى بردوا ومش هتنازل*
*مع العلم انا بسمع بس لكن مشوفتش فى الواقع*
*وعلى العموم فعلا وانا قولت قبل كده*
*ان فى من الولاد وفى من البنات*
*بس صدقنى الولد لو استجاب لمراته*
*الحياة بينهم هتكون فى منتهى الحب والسعادة والتفاهم*


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2007)

*دة مش انحياز وبس

دة تعصب كمان

فى بردو امثله جميله جدا

زى الامثله اللى انتى سمعتى عنها مش حلوة

وكمان سمعتى

مش شوفتى

انا شوفت بقى بنات اتغيرو 390  درجه مش 360

بس مش معنى كدة ان كل البنات كدة 

لو قولت كدة ابقى انا بتلكك *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: >> البنات متزعلش*

شكرااااااااااااا يا marcelino على كلامك ده 
بس اكيد ربنا مش هيسيبناااااااااااااا
وهياخد لنا حقنا  :36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:
ربنا على الظالم


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> كلاكيت تـــــــانى مرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

تم بحمد الله​


----------



## romyo (12 ديسمبر 2009)

marcelino قال:


> +++++++
> 
> * فى كل مرة تنظر زوجتك فى المرآة تقول بصوت هامس: والله انا خسارة فيييييييه !
> 
> ...



صححححححححححححححححح جداااااااااااااااااا
فينك يا عم من بدرى علشان تكشف الحقيقة للرجاله الغلابه
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا مارسلينو على كلامك دة 
ربنا على الظالم :t32:​


----------



## طحبوش (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2009)

دبور و زن على خراب عشه
تصدق بايه يا مارسلينو
ربنا هيرزقك بواحدة تطلع عليك القديم والجديد
هاجى افرح فيك كدة وتبقى اخرة مواضيعك دى
ويبقى حسن الختام بقا​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			تعقيب ليا انا : طبعا فيه كلا م من دة فيه مبالغه لكن اغلبيه الكلام حقيقى وواقعى للاسف
ومحدش يفتكرنى عدو للمراة لسامح الله ++++
لكن انا عرضت بعض الشىء عن اعظم مخلوق فى الدنيا بعد الراجل طبعاااااااا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


 متقلقش احنا متأكدين من كل مواضيعك انك عدو للمرأة ومن كل كلماتك كمان (نو ومن نو كراى )

هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههه

رائعه جدا جدا​


----------

